# msipyf32.dll - Das angegebene Modul wurde nicht gefunden



## jonasshole (6. Mai 2012)

Google hat von der msipyf32.dll noch nie was gehört,
 und ich auch nicht aber jedenfalls kommt diese Fehlermeldung:

 msipyf32.dll Das angegebene Modul wurde nicht gefunden.

 Nach dem Start von Windows 7.
 Ich hab vor kurzem einen Malewarescan gemacht und hatte einige,
 seltsame funde. 2 waren im Java Ordner und eins war eine dll im system32
 Ordener (eventuell die oben angegebene, weiß ich nicht mehr genau).

 Weiß jemand wofür man die msipyf32.dll braucht?
 Mein System läuft auch ohne super 
 Aber es gibt bei jedem Start halt die Meldung...

Grüße und Dank im Vorraus!


----------



## Herbboy (6. Mai 2012)

Also, das kann eine völlig harmlose dll eines Programmes sein, das beim Booten mitgeladen wird, und Dein Scan hat das Ding vlt zu UNrecht als "Gefahr" angezeigt. Hast Du die dll denn löschen lassen, oder nur in Quarantäne gesetzt?

So oder so: Linksklick auf das Windowssymbol unten Links, in das Eingabefeld mal msconfig eingeben und Enter drücken. Dann bei Systemstart schauen, welche Programme beim Booten geladen werden. Du kannst mal die Häkchen bei den Sachen wegmachen, die Du eigentlich gar nicht unbedingt schon beim Start brauchst - so was kann zB eine Software fürs Handy oder den Drucker oder so was sein. vlt. gehört die dll zu einem der Tools, und wenn Du das dann nicht lädst beim Booten, wird die Meldung auch nicht mehr kommen.


----------



## jonasshole (11. Mai 2012)

Sagt hier jemanden die Datei MSIDLL was?
Ich habe grade nach der Empfehlung von Herbboy meine Autostart einträge überptüft.
Der eintrag kommt mir wirklich suspekt vor!

msidll.exe Windows Prozess - Was ist das?

Zudem seteht unter dem Feld "Befehl":
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\rundll32.exe msipyf32.dll,YIVNMln
Also wirde das der Eintrag sein, der mich mit der Meldung nervt...
Soll/Kann ich noch was tun, um den prozess zu löschen oder so?

Dank und Grüß JASs
http://forum.pcgames.de/windows-7/9...as-angegebene-modul-wurde-nicht-gefunden.html


----------



## Herbboy (11. Mai 2012)

Also, das beste wäre, wenn Du vlt. mal im abgesicherten Modus mit Netzwerktreibern dir einen neuen Virenscanner und so was wie spybot runterlädst und den PC scannst und bereinigst.


----------

